# Anyone else soaping?



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I've soaped 7 batches of soap in the past week. I received an order for 110 bars/rounds of soap. I had maybe 15 of the order already. :?
I needed to catch up on soaping anyways. People at the market were dissappointed that there wasn't any OMH.









Top two racks- Clove, Fresh Linen, Baby Powder
Top shelf base- Leather (7 bars), Melon Splash (7 bars), Magnolia (7 bars)- Fall Swap soaps :lol
Middle shelf on racks- Simply Soap (total of 42 bars)
On shelf itself- Vanilla Swirl (21 bars), OMH (42 bars), the rest of the Simply Soap
On racks on lowest shelf- 21 bars of Lilac.
Not pictured is the Eucalyptus and the Lavender I soaped this morning. 21 bars of each and approximately 20-24 rounds of each.

What do you all have curing currently?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Just soaping my line right now, getting everything full from after Fathers Day bags. Although we sold all we made, we had so many asking for the new OGM&H, I could have made 3 times as many of them as we did. I am soaping it once a week now.

Right now curing...Summer Berry, Verry Berry, Rice Flower Shea, OGM&H, Pink Sugar, Dragons Blood and Commando...2 batches each day. I am on a pretty constant schedule right now of wrapping 2 batches of soap that was made 3 weeks ago and making 2 batches of soap everyday during the week. 

The walls are up on the addition to my soap room..I will take photos of my cure area when it gets done. Vicki


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Your batches are 21 full sized bars, right? Or is it even more?
I can never remember.
To me, a batch is simply the 42 bars I can squeeze out of a Wal*Mart recipe since I only make the 3.5 ounce bars.
I wish I had more time to be soaping right now. We had 19 cows/heifers freshen in less than 45 days...lol..and I'm back at my seasonal job. I've had to fight to find time to soap. Wish I could do more.
It is so much simpler this time of year. The coconut oil is usually already liquid, the lard just slides right out and it comes to trace so quickly.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I made a batch with 35 lbs oils Monday, soaped 49 lbs oils last week. I had planned to soap today but ran out of time. I just ordered a ton of fo and eo restocks so will be soaping lots next week. I desperately need more curing space 
Becky


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I was going to soap today for the first time in a LONG time (just can't get motivated) ..

got everything out to start and went looking for my scale and it was BROKE  so now I have to buy another scale to even get started.



Autumn


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

My dad is here visiting and leaving Sunday. I hope to do some soaping after then. I have absolutely nothing curing right now. We've been showing the house to sell and I didn't want soap curing all over the place.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Funny you mentioned soaping.. 
I just poured up a batch of Chamomile & Pear. Just cut a batch of Cucumber. 
Have curing right now Cowgirl, OMH, Vanilla Cream, and a large batch of Coconut Lemongrass Loofahs. 
Oils mixed already for future batches tomorrow.. thinking on my two mens soaps, a few more summer scents.. or just whats on the shelf I need to use up :biggrin
I'm wayyyy behind on soaping. Just have not been in the mood and not had time with all the kidding, milking does, pasteurizing milk, feeding babies.. then doing it all over again!!

I did revamp my bars though. I had large slice bars.. decided to switch in mid stream since I was so low on everything and go with the chuncky bars. Oh.. I do so like them much better.


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

I just made a batch yesterday.

We got a new pastor. (after 8 mos with fill ins.) His daughter (15) was so excited to hear I made soap and asked if she could come help. I let her pick the fragrances from a short list. Then offered to let her combine some if she liked. I needed to make a manly scent. She picked Bay Rum and Oil of Cloves, a 1-2 ratio respectively. I like the smell. However it didn't set right. 

I didn't think it looked good in the pot I was mixing it in as it looked like greasy apple sauce. Then after setting in the oven (not on) overnight it had oils setting on top.

I rebatched it today in the crockpot. I'm pretty sure the problem was the Oil of clove, but one never knows. It was my first rebatch and I was happy with the results, yea.

I still have half of the batch to rebatch. She's coming over tomorrow to see the b4 and after of rebatching. 

I don't think it'll be too long b4 she's bugging her mom to let her make soap at home for a school project. She is home schooled and kept saying, "This is like combining math and science."

That is the only batch I have curing as I am a little heavy on soap right now.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Roseanna, my first pour is 36 bars, I only have one large mold...then my 2nd pour is two MM, 42 bars. I don't move to large pours until fall for Christmas.

Right now I am fighting with a scent, and am going to make it until it is gone so I don't have to deal with it again. 8 more pounds to get through. vicki


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

The only thing I have curing right now are Grapefruit Jasmine and Island Mango. I really need to find some time to soap, because I have a bunch of new fragrances I haven't even tried yet.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Yesterday I made 2 batches (48 bars) of strawberries and cream and 2 batches (48 bars) of blueberry. My soap room smells soooo yummy!


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

42 bars of patchouli on Monday and 42 bars Berries and Cream yesterday. I need to do a batch today, either Plumeria, Rosemary, or Ginger Fizz.
Becky


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

I made 336 bars over the weekend and hope to make 84 today.

Soap curing,


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

What beautiful bars! I love the one thats lavender/purple, what kind of coloring did you use?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH MY GOSH 
Haven't made any soap since the swap. 
Beautiful Christy


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I made 147 today. 49 Pink Sugar, 49 Ocean Breeze, 49 Watermelon Can't wait to unmold and cut!

Christy - I like the orangey/yellow one in the middle. 

PJ


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments! The light purple bars are Asian Plum the color is a blend of purple micas I had sitting around

PJ the orangey yellow is Black Raspberry Vanilla and will turn brown :lol

I went over my goal and made 105 bars today.

Christy


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Aaah yes - vanilla - lovely scent, boring color. 

I made pink sugar today. I added some unscented pink soap for a swirl. We'll see what happens.

PJ


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you, I can't seem to find a purple/lavender that I really like. 
They never seem to turn out quite the color I was expecting. I guess if I keep trying I will find one though, LOL.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Christy
My Black Raspberry Vanilla does not discolor, where do you get yours
Barbara


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

This one is the premium from RA. But I don't want to order from them any more. every since the buy out they are super expensive and my rep messed up my order over and over :mad 

Christy


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I use Lillian's BRV and it does not discolor. In her email about it she said it fades, but that has not been my experience and .7 oz ppo.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

FYI - I recently asked Lillian if she had any more of the BRV - she doesn't. She asked me if I'd be willing to coop it - so I think I will be doing that soon.

PJ


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

I have used a few different BRV FO's and they are almost identical. Lillian's is fine but I also use Susan's, etc. Not a big enough difference to purchase as a stand alone order.

Sara


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I use Susan's BRV and it does not discolor. She is out right now but will have more soon.
Becky


----------

